# Yoshihiro anyone ?



## knyfeknerd (Mar 11, 2012)

Anybody got an opinion on Yoshihiro in general. What I'm looking at is a white steel yanagi. Great price but need some feedback. JKI carries some but I rarely hear anyone speak about them(but then again I'm fairly new to being addicted this bad)


----------



## tkern (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a Yoshihiro 270mm White 2 yanagi. Its a solid performing knife. Good fit and finish. Takes an edge quickly. For that price range, I don't think you'll find one better.


----------



## bieniek (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5232-Yoshihiro-Honkasumi-Deba-21cm?highlight=

I think plenty here thinks it must be expensive to work well. 
Maybe if you think so, it actually somehow influences the happiness you have from working with cutlery.

From what I can tell you, if you dont choose the cheapest from ebay, which is a gamble, the one from Jon should totally satisfy you. Unfortunately, if you dont sharpen, ask him to add sharpening service of the knife to the total cost, as it comes arse-dull when new. 

Totally worth the price though.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been quite satisfied with the Yoshihiro stainless 240 mm gyuto I recently acquired. I've inspected a number of other Yoshihiro knives and found them to be consistently well ground and finished for the price.


----------



## Shinob1 (Mar 11, 2012)

tk59 when you received the knives were they sharp? The post linked makes me worry that I'm about to recieve a dull knife.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 11, 2012)

if its ok for me to comment, i will say the ootb edges are so-so on the double bevels and slightly less on the single bevels (as is often the case with single bevel knives)


----------



## aaronsgibson (Mar 11, 2012)

I had Jon order me a lefty version 270 white #2. Out of the box like Jon said is OK but no where near what it is possible of. I took mine to the stone before I used it as Jon had suggested and yeah this thing get SHARP. Without a whole lot of effort either. Fit and finish are really good to. Easily worth the price.


----------



## Sarge (Mar 12, 2012)

I would agree great bang for buck here. I have the 270 stainless gyuto. Takes a great edge not as keen as carbon but better than most stainless and it holds it well. I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 12, 2012)

my wife has a 240 yoshi white 2 gyuto. its a nice knife but as jon pointed out, the OOTB edge was a little sub par. now that ive thinned it a little its a wonderful knife.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a Yoshihiro shironi deba from Jon, sharpens up really nicely, definitely a good knife for the price. You may want to look at the Suisin shironi line as well, fit and finsh is excellent, mine was usably sharp out of the box, excellent value in my opinion; Suisin shironi yanagiba will probably be one of my next knives.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 12, 2012)

Citizen Snips said:


> my wife has a 240 yoshi white 2 gyuto. its a nice knife but as jon pointed out, the OOTB edge was a little sub par. now that ive thinned it a little its a wonderful knife.



Not to derail this thread but do you have any pictures of said knife, I've only seen their stainless gyuto's.


----------



## jackslimpson (Mar 12, 2012)

tkern said:


> I have a Yoshihiro 270mm White 2 yanagi. Its a solid performing knife. Good fit and finish. Takes an edge quickly. For that price range, I don't think you'll find one better.



I've got a Yoshihiro White #2 yanagi, as well, with the shitan handle (dark) and a maple saya. I was warned that they're a bargain, but to watch out for blades that are twisted or bent slightly. Mine was as straight as you could get. The fit and finish were flawless. It was not that sharp, but very toothy. I haven't used it much, but it does it's job. It should really come alive when I put it on the stones. I don't think you could go wrong with one of these.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 13, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> Not to derail this thread but do you have any pictures of said knife, I've only seen their stainless gyuto's.



i dont have any on hand but when she brings her stuff home for the weekend i can snap a few pics


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 13, 2012)

Citizen Snips said:


> i dont have any on hand but when she brings her stuff home for the weekend i can snap a few pics



Thanks, I would appreciate that.


----------



## Sarge (Mar 13, 2012)

I know you can get yoshihiro knives thru an ebay seller as well as JKI. The ebay seller does list some things that Jon doesn't currently carry.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 13, 2012)

http://stores.ebay.com/yoshihirocutlery

this is where i bought mine from


----------



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2012)

Actually I spoke with the seller recently, and the steel their using in their carbon yo and wa gyutos at the moment is white #1. Atleast anything they refer to "hagane" or "virgin carbon".


----------



## dmccurtis (Mar 13, 2012)

Interesting. I asked them when I bought my gyuto, and at the time they wouldn't tell me.


----------



## mpukas (Mar 13, 2012)

Are the knives the ebay sellers has the same as the knives Jon sells?


----------



## labor of love (Mar 13, 2012)

i asked the seller a whole bunch of questions actually because i wanted to know the spine measurements, weight, and height of several of the carbons. he responded to every single question promptly. i sent him messages through my ebay account, maybe thats why my replys were soo timely. anyhow that kourochi 240 blue steel is $154, the cleaver they have listed is white #2 for $150ish and $150-160 for white #1 yo gyutos 240mm all seem like killer deals.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 13, 2012)

mpukas said:


> Are the knives the ebay sellers has the same as the knives Jon sells?



Same brand. I don't think the knives are exactly the same (maybe some).


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 13, 2012)

i was pretty sure that the email (which i cannot find) said that the specific knife i bought was white 2. makes me kinda wonder what is going on there. it is the 'hagane' 240mm gyuto


----------



## labor of love (Mar 14, 2012)

perhaps theyve switched steels over time...


----------



## labor of love (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok I talked with the seller. The "high carbon"240 is white 2 and the "hagane" 240 for $10 more is white 1.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Mar 14, 2012)

i found the email through all the garbage in my inbox and saved stuff (need to clean it up big time) and it is the hagane so i guess i have the white 1 version.


----------



## bieniek (Mar 14, 2012)

I would prefer to say the single bevel came with some level of dullness, not sharpness.

Depends on how to look at it of course, but I wouldnt cut anything with the edge that came on the knife. But it can get very good edge and hold it very very well.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the Yoshihiro advice. I thought I wanted a yanagiba, but went with a takohiki instead. I found an absolute steal on a 300mm on amazon for $180. 




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
First time posting pics-I hope it works. 
There are some issues with F&F on the blade( the handle and saya are great though)-especially on the uraoshi- Mostly cosmetic, and I'm rough on my knives at work so it doesn't bother me. Not really sharp OOTB but I worked it minimally on a 4k stone, now it cuts amazingly. I also didn't know which color ferrule I would get, and am happy to get my first white. Maybe I'll do a true review later after I use and abuse the hell out of it.


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 20, 2012)

congrats

takobiki has straight edge, I think it is easier to sharpen when yanagi )


----------



## bieniek (Mar 20, 2012)

congrats

but it will be a hell to maintain...


----------



## Sarge (Mar 20, 2012)

good looking knife


----------



## panda (Mar 13, 2013)

anyone ever try their stainless gyuto? particularly the moly 240mm wa version. grind/profile, thickness/width, weight?


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 13, 2013)

I got a 270 moly wa version last month. Great profile, asymmetric grind, pretty thin I can measure it tonight and light for a knife that big. It's the longest of my three 270's. I've been meaning to do a review of it just haven't had the time. I will next week fo sho.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Mar 13, 2013)

Measurements and a description can be found at Japanese Knife Imports website.


----------



## Sarge (Mar 13, 2013)

I recently picked up a brand new but 2nd hand usuba from a member here. White 2 Yoshihiro 180 kamagata to be exact and I love it. Fit and Finish were good. Honestly for what you get I feel they are the best value around, from the wa-gyutos to the single bevels really well done knives for what you pay.


----------



## Sambal (Mar 13, 2013)

bieniek said:


> congrats
> 
> but it will be a hell to maintain...



Is this because a takobiki is harder to sharpen than a yanagiba? Or are you referring to single bevel knives in general or something else?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 13, 2013)

Sambal said:


> Is this because a takobiki is harder to sharpen than a yanagiba? Or are you referring to single bevel knives in general or something else?


If you maintain any knife to the level that bieniek does, they are all hell to maintain!
He's a little bit of a perfectionist.
He may have been referring to the length and likelihood of it curving/bending/warping.


----------



## john2680508 (Sep 5, 2013)

JBroida said:


> if its ok for me to comment, i will say the ootb edges are so-so on the double bevels and slightly less on the single bevels (as is often the case with single bevel knives)



Since your a direct competitor, even if your honest-your opinion may be taken as biased. This is a forum for people who actually own a Yoshihiro knife with helpful comments.
Your ultimate interest conflicts with the interest of the questionnaire's. You may feel this may be unfair, but in your industry this is how it is.

Besides, I don't see Yoshihiro talking trash about your business anywhere.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 5, 2013)

john2680508 said:


> Since your a direct competitor, even if your honest-your opinion may be taken as biased. This is a forum for people who actually own a Yoshihiro knife with helpful comments.
> Your ultimate interest conflicts with the interest of the questionnaire's. You may feel this may be unfair, but in your industry this is how it is.
> 
> Besides, I don't see Yoshihiro talking trash about your business anywhere.



Lol. Jon sells Yoshihiro products - this ranting makes you look foolish.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 5, 2013)

john2680508 said:


> Since your a direct competitor, even if your honest-your opinion may be taken as biased. This is a forum for people who actually own a Yoshihiro knife with helpful comments.
> Your ultimate interest conflicts with the interest of the questionnaire's. You may feel this may be unfair, but in your industry this is how it is.
> 
> Besides, I don't see Yoshihiro talking trash about your business anywhere.



at the time this was posted, i was carrying yoshihiro branded knives in my store and was making a comment about products I was carrying at the time.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 5, 2013)

john2680508 said:


> Since your a direct competitor, even if your honest-your opinion may be taken as biased. This is a forum for people who actually own a Yoshihiro knife with helpful comments.
> Your ultimate interest conflicts with the interest of the questionnaire's. You may feel this may be unfair, but in your industry this is how it is.
> 
> Besides, I don't see Yoshihiro talking trash about your business anywhere.


As the starter of this thread I think you should mind your own business, and not resurrect an old thread to trash-talk anyone-especially Jon.
Also, I'd take Jon's advice over just about anyone else. He is quite knowledgeable and does a lot more teaching and contributing 'round these parts than he does any pimping or selling of wares.
Meh.
It's too early to get grumpy.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 5, 2013)

john2680508 said:


> Since your a direct competitor, even if your honest-your opinion may be taken as biased. This is a forum for people who actually own a Yoshihiro knife with helpful comments.
> Your ultimate interest conflicts with the interest of the questionnaire's. You may feel this may be unfair, but in your industry this is how it is.
> 
> Besides, I don't see Yoshihiro talking trash about your business anywhere.




Your comment is quite naive to put it nicely.


----------



## Miles (Sep 5, 2013)

Jon has very specific and direct knowledge of Yoshihiro knives. At the time of his comments he was selling them. He can always be depended on to give a very frank and unvarnished assessment of the products he sells. Jon's opinions have never been shown to be anything less than honest and unbiased. If anything, his reputation is as a guy who bends over backwards to be honest and unbiased. Frankly, he's a guy who generally shies away from speaking negatively about other vendors and their products, and certainly doesn't make personal attacks on other members.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 5, 2013)

The was nothing negative about his over a year old comments. He said they came with an ok edge, and a less than ok edge. They're Japanese knives, and this is common. Meh.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 5, 2013)

john2680508 said:


> Since your a direct competitor, even if your honest-your opinion may be taken as biased. This is a forum for people who actually own a Yoshihiro knife with helpful comments.
> Your ultimate interest conflicts with the interest of the questionnaire's. You may feel this may be unfair, but in your industry this is how it is.
> 
> Besides, I don't see Yoshihiro talking trash about your business anywhere.


I don't think Jon was talking trash about Yoshihiro. He was stating a fact. many and I mean many Japanese knife makers and some quite well known send out knives that are not that sharp. They leave it up to the owner to open up the blade and put a working edge on it themselves. They are in the business of making knives and we are in the business of making them work properly for our uses. I can assure that Jon will not talk trash about these makers many of them are his friends and business associates. He has always been honest and straight forward about the products he sells and that is why he is very well respected. I personally and many other members welcome what comments Jon has as we know that we will be getting a straight and true observation.


----------



## panda (Sep 6, 2013)

i'm of firm belief that if you cant sharpen yourself or have the means to get it sharpened by someone who can on a regular basis, you really shouldn't be getting any knives nicer than a victorinox.


----------



## JoeZ (Mar 27, 2014)

My wife purchased a YOSHIHIRO- Shiroko-Kasumi Yanagi Sashimi Shitan Handle 10.5" knife. I used it once and chipped the blade on a fish bone. The company refused to take it back or replace it. I would not recommend their products after this experience.

Their knives are inferior products and grossly over priced.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 27, 2014)

JoeZ said:


> My wife purchased a YOSHIHIRO- Shiroko-Kasumi Yanagi Sashimi Shitan Handle 10.5" knife. I used it once and chipped the blade on a fish bone. The company refused to take it back or replace it. I would not recommend their products after this experience.
> 
> Their knives are inferior products and grossly over priced.



Welcome to KKF.

Yanagibas are intended to be used on boneless fish. Your "complaint" appears to be based on misuse, if not outright abuse, and is worthless.

Rick


----------



## Sherski (Mar 27, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Welcome to KKF.
> 
> Yanagibas are intended to be used on boneless fish. Your "complaint" appears to be based on misuse, if not outright abuse, and is worthless.
> 
> Rick




 Seems like we have an emotional customer here. I own a Aoko Suminagashi 10.5" Yanagiba and haven't had any issues with Yoshihiro apart from the fact that 1) It was blunt as a turd when I got it and 2) it takes alot of care to sharpen it properly to get maximum cutting performance from the knife.

Show you guys what I mean..Not sharpening here but gives you an idea of how it cuts after going through 3 stones and a leather strop. At some points, the fish and chorizo skin become slightly sticky but that didn't get in the way of things.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX6HIkTWx4w


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 27, 2014)

JoeZ said:


> My wife purchased a YOSHIHIRO- Shiroko-Kasumi Yanagi Sashimi Shitan Handle 10.5" knife. I used it once and chipped the blade on a fish bone. The company refused to take it back or replace it. I would not recommend their products after this experience.
> 
> Their knives are inferior products and grossly over priced.



You misused the knife. In any case, once you use the knife properly or not, I don't know of any vendor who will accept a return.


----------



## chefwatson (Mar 27, 2014)

Actually, there are 2 I can think of off hand, Sur La Table and (from reports on here, occasionally) CKTG.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 27, 2014)

The return of a used knife is what I meant to say. Sorry.


----------



## mhlee (Mar 28, 2014)

I have at least one Japanese fish cutting technique book that shows a yanagiba being used to fillet a fish - a small salmon, in fact - and to cut through bones. 

Nonetheless, I don't disagree that the chip in the knife is user error or abuse. You can't use a yanagiba to cut through bones and expect it to come out completely unscathed.


----------

